# Forgotten Heroes and Heroines



## Foxbat (Aug 11, 2020)

I've always liked to explore a little history of any number of subjects so a few years ago, I bought a couple of books dealing with heroes either forgotten or who didn't quite settle in the minds of the readership and were cast aside.

First up, The League Of Regrettable Superheroes


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Foxbat (Aug 11, 2020)

Next up is Divas, Dames & Daredevil
This one focuses on female heroines


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Foxbat (Aug 11, 2020)

And there you have it. A little slice of hero/heroine history


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 11, 2020)

These are wonderful...


----------



## Danny McG (Aug 13, 2020)

I seem to recall, from maybe the mid 1960's, that DC had a league of like 'second rankers' who, for one reason or another, didn't quite qualify to be in The League of Super Heroes.

Sadly I can't remember the name of this band, they sort of hung around waiting until there was no genuine League members available for an emergency situation and then they sprung into action.

One that I recall was some guy who had really good and very strong telekinetic powers, however he wasn't given permission to use his skills by the League because they'd learned that, every time he used his superpower, it took a day off his life.

He hung around with the 'also-rans' and waited for a time when he'd really be needed. The League and the second division (wish I could remember their name!) members all really respected this guy as a true hero because he was prepared to sacrifice so much to help others.

I think, IIRC, DC only ran comics about these people for a few months.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 13, 2020)

The group of heroes. from the 60’s and 70’s that stick in my mind are the Metal Men. 
Did a little googling on them and found this








						Metal Men - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 13, 2020)

I remember a one  called *The Outsiders*. They were a collection of freaks who were superheroes each one rescuesd and befitted by the mysterious Dr Goode . There was only the one issue because it wasn't a very good .


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 13, 2020)

Danny McG said:


> I seem to recall, from maybe the mid 1960's, that DC had a league of like 'second rankers' who, for one reason or another, didn't quite qualify to be in The League of Super Heroes.
> 
> Sadly I can't remember the name of this band, they sort of hung around waiting until there was no genuine League members available for an emergency situation and then they sprung into action.
> 
> ...


Legion of Substitute Heroes iirc.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 14, 2020)

Here’s the wiki on @hitmouse suggestion




__





						Legion of Substitute Heroes - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Danny McG (Aug 14, 2020)

Foxbat said:


> Here’s the wiki on @hitmouse suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was them.
I read a few back then and ain't thought about them again for 55 years!
Cheers


----------



## Astro Pen (Aug 17, 2020)

Tonight I will dream of flying with _Mysta_  to a quiet motel somewhere on the  Saturn - Jupiter shortcut.


----------

